# Anyone selling a GTR around 1000 bhp?



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello guys!

I sold my Litchfied stage 5 GTR two months ago, so looking for something more powerful.. 👀

im after R35 running around 900 - 1000 bhp

Anyone selling one or got plans to sell one soon?

Thanks!


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

I maybe,but not sure yet,as i might go for something more powerful.
Mine is just over a 1000hp


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> I maybe,but not sure yet,as i might go for something more powerful.
> Mine is just over a 1000hp


I sent you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

One wrapped in yellow on pistonheads?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a 1000 bhp Litchfield eba advertised on here.


----------



## sfb1x (Dec 16, 2019)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> I maybe,but not sure yet,as i might go for something more powerful.
> Mine is just over a 1000hp


i could be interested ,let me know if your are still thinking of selling ,cheers


----------

